

What's trending on Google right now. - excellent - ForFreedom
http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends/visualize?nrow=5&ncol=5&pn=p9

======
kintamanimatt
This is a horrible UI. It's really quite impossible to actually process this
information as such a rapidly changing grid of keywords. The list form of
Google Trends is much better.

~~~
staffordrj
Well, you have to. The image translators work for the construct program. But
there's way too much information to process Google searches. You get used to
it... I, I don't even see the searches. All I see is...blond, brunette, red-
head...

------
arnarbi
It doesn't seem to be streaming stuff, just loads a list of keywords at the
beginning. The rest is fluff.

------
ralfd
One needs an Google account to see that. Can't you just tell in the title what
excellent thing is trending?

~~~
stack0v3erfl0w
You don't need to be logged in to see it (I was able to see it in a Firefox
private window).

Here's the link without the fancy animation :
[http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends](http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends)

------
Stranger2013
Wow, you can't even see trends without logging in now? Not to mention there is
still no API.

~~~
PavlovsCat
I'm not logged in and I see the thing. Must be some remaining cookie traces..
I guess with Google you're never _really_ logged out unless you do it
manually, since that'd just be throwing away data, right?

------
lazyjones
Carefully censored to exclude anything related to sex and possibly the NSA
scandal ...

~~~
kintamanimatt
Nope. On the 9th, Edward Snowden was the 5th most popular search. On the 7th,
PRISM was the 7th most popular search and NSA was the 10th most popular
search. Maybe an individual sex-related keyword doesn't hit the top 15 search
queries and therefore doesn't reach the rankings. Also, IIRC, they show trends
and ignore the otherwise most commonly searched keywords. If you saw "hot anal
sex videos" as a trending keyword every day it wouldn't be all that
interesting.

Bear in mind that most of the proletariat doesn't know or care about the NSA
leaks. It's not the #1 search every single day just because people tend to
want to just get on with their lives and ignore that icky bit of information
they heard that they believe they can't change. It doesn't really affect them
in a palpable way like health insurance or a new presidency. They have their
bread and circus and their lives just roll on. If anything, their own personal
dramas are going to take the spotlight.

------
lostlogin
iPhone 5S. Really?

